# Feel weak on my cut.



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

My cals have been set at 1800/2000 for the past month or so while cutting. Its affecting my lifts now, I feel really tired. Im tempted to eat at around 2400 cals. with 200 grams carbs. 60 grams Fat and 300 grams of fat and maybe increase my cardio. How much will this slow my fat loss down? Is this a good idea?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Carb cycle maybe!?

i feel the same yeno proper weak in the gym, i started using pre workouts just to help with the energy, and i always have the bulk of my carbs before i train to get me trough it, will be lowering my carbs from monday down to 70g dreadin it, i get brain fog


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Inevitable unless steady upping the gear. Just have to accept it but try your best not to let it drop too much.

Unless you are a strength athlete (pie boy), you shouldnt be too worried about it in my opinion.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive been doing that on the 1800/2000 cal range. Its not helping. Thats why I'm tempted to eat 200 cals below maintenance and smash the cardio?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Carb cycle maybe!?


That sounds pretty smart to me, carbing when your only lifting heavy.

Try the high rep range 15-20 maybe caffiene or Ephidrene.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

For info 5ft9, 183lbs and 14.5% BF.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Also using ECA too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> That sounds pretty smart to me, carbing when your only lifting heavy.
> 
> Try the high rep range 15-20 maybe caffiene or *Ephidrene*.


Is this some new drug???


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Ive been doing that on the 1800/2000 cal range. Its not helping. Thats why I'm tempted to eat 200 cals below maintenance and smash the cardio?


what are you loosing in lbs a week atm mate!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Also using ECA too.


Clen last a lot longer mate....


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

2lbs sometimes 3.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Clen last a lot longer mate....


i notice far better fat loss from ECA than clen tbh. ECA also dries me out.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Would no one recommend upping the cals then?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cutting....what the **** is wrong with men these days, next you will be tanning up and taking posing picutres for your facebook and avatar on here.

On a cut you can't have beer, steak and chips, pie and are to weak to fight and are therfore a ponce.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Would no one recommend upping the cals then?


up you protien cals i would say if you really want to..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Cutting....what the **** is wrong with men these days, next you will be tanning up and taking posing picutres for your facebook and avatar on here.
> 
> On a cut you can't have beer, steak and chips, pie and are to weak to fight and are therfore a ponce.


hahahahahaha why did you have to go and upset the apple cart by mentioning piemg:chipsmg:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is this some new drug???


Too many i's and e's and no c's - knew I should've just put ECA :lol:


----------

